# Clean Tyres



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

What do you guys use to clean tyres before dressing? Back in the day I used to use a TFR but I'm presuming there is a more up to date way now.


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

A good APC like Bilt Hamber surfex or green star


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adams tyre and rubber cleaner and the tyre brush

https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...-trims/products/adams-new-tire-rubber-cleaner

https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wheels-tyres-trims/products/adams-new-tire-brush


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Lots of decent APCs do the job. At the moment I’ve been using a 1:10 dilution of the AF Imperial cleaner as it was really cheap when bought (£3 for 1ltr concentrate) foams up and brings the tyres up well. Had intended on using it as a cheaper wheel cleaner but more often than not I just use Auto-wheel or just standard wash solution.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I swear by this stuff
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=891

One of the best value tyre cleaners and it really works so damn well

Spray it on and leave it to dwell for about 10-15 seconds 
It literally bleeds out the muck in a similar fashion to fallout remover

Spray on, dwell, brush it round then rinse off leaving a nice black tyre!

A cracking brush too, nice and stiff and gives a good deep clean
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel.../tuf-shine-tyre-cleaning-brush/prod_1534.html


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Adams tyre and rubber cleaner works great, I use it with a scrubbing brush I bought from Sainsbury’s for like £2.50 and it’s a great combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I still just use 10:1 AS G101


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Britemax Grimeout https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/britemax/britemax-grime-out with a Vikan Brush http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=1354


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Stardrops and a cheap little scrubbing brush. Yes I know, not PC but works fine for me leaving tyres clean and ready for the PERL.

Harry


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

dchapman88 said:


> I swear by this stuff
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=891
> 
> One of the best value tyre cleaners and it really works so damn well
> ...


I like the look of that mothers cleaner, that can go on my "to try" list. Thanks. 
And I agree on the tuf-shine brush. I went through a bit off a trial and error with brushes till I found the best one. That is easily the best option for tyre scrubbing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I use bilt hamber surfex, I can't see how it can be beaten on the price point. I'm still yet to try Adams tyre cleaner. Just looks like a citrus cleaner.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Peter77 said:


> I like the look of that mothers cleaner, that can go on my "to try" list. Thanks.
> And I agree on the tuf-shine brush. I went through a bit off a trial and error with brushes till I found the best one. That is easily the best option for tyre scrubbing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly that mothers stuff is proper good
And always good to see a product at work


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've always used the wheel cleaner, if it can remove brake dust surely it can clean a rubber tyre and I've never had any issues with any dressings used and they appear clean 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

Use both tyre cleaners from the video, quite sure that you can source Shiny Garage Pure Black Tire Cleaner on eBay






Used to use APC, but once I tryed dedicated product I can be sure that my tyre is clean, ready for dressings.

See link in video description for more detailed photos.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

wojtek_pl said:


> Used to use APC, but once I tryed dedicated product I can be sure that my tyre is clean, ready for dressings.


I'm exactly the same!


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

G101. 12:1 dilution.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

It might sound a daft question, but when you're "cleaning" the tyre with APC or whatever, are you removing all the old dressing too and going back to the rubber?


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

FiestaRed said:


> It might sound a daft question, but when you're "cleaning" the tyre with APC or whatever, are you removing all the old dressing too and going back to the rubber?


I hit them with koch chemie greenstar while doing a pre wash. I have a cheap 50p dish scrubber that i then use sudsy water to brush them down and then wash the wheels with various stuff. It doesn't turn a brown colour like some degreasers do but it seems to get any surface muck off.

Fiesta yeah we are. I am currently doing a lot of miles and after a week of heavy driving, my meguiars endurance gel has dulled pretty bad so could do with another coat anyway so i'm really just making sure it is able to bond well to the tyres.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Shine Supply Wise Guy. I've never seen dirt/ old dressing just run off the tyre like it does with this stuff.

https://www.shinesupply.co.uk/product-page/wise-guy-16oz-w-spray-bottle


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Benfr16 said:


> I hit them with koch chemie greenstar while doing a pre wash. I have a cheap 50p dish scrubber that i then use sudsy water to brush them down and then wash the wheels with various stuff. It doesn't turn a brown colour like some degreasers do but it seems to get any surface muck off.
> 
> Fiesta yeah we are. I am currently doing a lot of miles and after a week of heavy driving, my meguiars endurance gel has dulled pretty bad so could do with another coat anyway so i'm really just making sure it is able to bond well to the tyres.


I've just started using Greenstar and the old dressing and other muck just seems to run off. That's why I asked about removing the old tyre dressing.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I use TDG Blueberry wheels to clean alloys and when spraying that on tyres you can instantly see the dirt being lifted and running off. Partnered that with a cheap scrubbing brush from Wilko I am now over the moon with the results I get. I'm sure a lot of other wheel cleaners will give the same results as well.


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

I use bilt hamber surfex hd, spray on neat and use a brush to give the tyre a good scrub. Pressure wash off and when dry i use Gyeon tyre. Great combination and lasts a good 3 weeks +

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Might be overkill but really works...

G101 10:1 and vikan brush
Tardis and scrub with microfibre 
Another quick scrub with g101 then rinse
Panel Wipe
Apply Gyeon Tire 
Hairdry


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Just a little follow up.. I always keep some Megs APC and had a go on my tyres (Michelin) and also on a set of Firestones.. The Firestones came up clean and ready for dressing but the Michelins look terrible.. a horrible brown tint for want of a better description.

I also tried some Virosol but that has made no difference either.

Both products watered down by the way.. Is that where I'm going wrong?


----------



## iannidan (May 4, 2009)

I use Meguiars apc diluted 4-1 and a cheap scrubbing brush. Seems to work for me okay.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

iannidan said:


> I use Meguiars apc diluted 4-1 and a cheap scrubbing brush. Seems to work for me okay.


Thanks.. Maybe my dilution rate is too low. I'll have another go.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I’ve found an Ikea washing up brush is ideal

The head is slim enough for 35 profile tyres
It’s got a rubber handle, so good when wet
And it’s about 1.50
And it’s available in different colours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

Tuf Shine - Tyre Cleaner and a Tuf Brush.

Works better than any APC I've used.

I've demonstrated it to lots of owners who have used APC and they're all shocked how much oil/dirt comes out even though they thought they'd done a good job previously.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Another left field idea is
Back in the day, I used to use a lot of AutoGlym Engine and Machine Cleaner; it was seriously good stuff, just relatively expensive. 

Off topic, I found some Espuma RD50 in the back of the garage; I know what I’m doing this weekend...

(They only seem to sell something called RD25 now)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Recently purchased some Koch Greenstar for giving the tyres and trim a good scrub at a 10-20% dilution before applying new dressings. With regards to the tyres I'm sure it will be excellent at cleaning them but will the run off whilst allowing to dwell have any significant effect on my raceglaze wheel sealant? Or is it not worth worrying about.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

dchapman88 said:


> I swear by this stuff
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=891
> 
> One of the best value tyre cleaners and it really works so damn well
> ...


I got some of this and tried it yesterday
It is as good as it says, didn't use that much and a reasonable price. 
Much better than any APC or Degreaser I have ever used. Stripped the tyres back to matt. I think it's a bit strong for weekly use, but if you're swapping dressings, it absolutely creates a clean surface to try another product.

I'll try some Tuf Shine Tyre Cleaner next when this has run out.


----------

